# Elektroschrott vergiftet  Menschen und Natur in Ghana:Forscher schlagen Alarm



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

Forscher untersuchten erneut die Deponie Agbogbloshie in Accra (Ghana).
Und stellten lebensgefährliche Mengen von Blei, Cadmium und weitere giftige Stoffe fest.  
Z.b. auf einem Schulgelände das in der Nähe der Deponie liegt, haben die Forscher Werte festgestellt die demnach 50 Mal höher sind als an ungefährlichen Orte. 
Ein Marktplatz sowie ein Fußballplatzseien auch verseucht.

Die UNU (United Nations University) veröffentlichte diese Ergebnisse am gestrigen Sonntag.
Die Forscher lenken die Konzentration auf ein seit Jahren bekanntes Problem.
Greenpeace zeigte schon im Jahr 2008 die stark erhöhten Giftmengen in der Umgebung der Deponie.  
*Der Elektroschrott stammt aus fast allen Industrieländern, auch Deutschland ist natürlich vertreten .*

Auch die IT Industrie steht aufgrund des Elektronikschrotts in der Rezension.
Im Jahr 2009 verpassten die meisten Hersteller der IT Branche ihre selbst gesteckten Ziele.
Diese Ziele: Usw. auf PVC und bromierte Flammschutzmittel zu verzichten. Diese Stoffe sind besonders gefährlich, da bei ihrer Verbrennung Dioxine entstehen können.  

Da die Afrikaner keine modernen Verbrennungsanlagen haben wie wir zum Beispiel verbrennen die Afrikaner den Elektroschrott von Hand um an die Metalle zu kommen.
Es hat sich um diese Deponie(auch bei anderen Deponien in Afrika) eine regelrechte Industrie gebildet.
Die UNU-Forscher weisen darauf hin, dass es nicht die einzige Elektroschrott-Deponie in Ghana ist.  


Quelle: 31.10.11 - Elektroschrott in Ghana: Forscher schlagen Alarm | c't

Edit:Hier noch ein Film http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMZLS19PP2Q


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

ich siehs kommen,dass einer/eine unserer tollen politiker auf die idee kommt, den ganzen müll nach deutschland zu fliegen....
Aber na gut, was soll man dazu sagen. Natürlich muss das zeug irgendwo hin, und wenn die leute dort die sachen einfach so von hand verbrennen, muss ich sagen habe ich kein allzugroßes mitleid. Über länder wie detuschland und co, die atommüll lagern müssen, macht auch keiner ein geschiss 
Mich würde halt interessieren, wer den müll dort haben will/wer dafür verantwortlich ist dass er gerade dort lagert. Ich denke es werden in dieser region einige firmen sein die den müll kaufen, das metall rausziehen und dieses weiterverkaufen. In diesem falle kann kein industrieland etwas dafür dass der müll dann gerade dort lagert.
Außerdem sollte man auch mal auf die Länder zeigen, in denen der Müll verbrannt wird. Denn was die da mit der umwelt anstellen ist auch nicht sonderlich toll! Man kann das auch anders machen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber na gut, was soll man dazu sagen. Natürlich muss das zeug irgendwo hin, und wenn die leute dort die sachen einfach so von hand verbrennen, muss ich sagen habe ich kein allzugroßes mitleid.


 
Junge... das ist die dritte Welt dort... Alle schmeißen ihr (Gift-) Müll dahin. Und von irgendwas müssen die da auch leben... Also bleibt den nichts anderes übrig


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Junge... das ist die dritte Welt dort... Alle schmeißen ihr (Gift-) Müll dahin. Und von irgendwas müssen die da auch leben... Also bleibt den nichts anderes übrig


 Dann wirds aber auf die paar elektronikteile die gifte enthalten auch nicht mehr drauf ankommen, will nicht wissen was die leute dort unten alles verbrennen. Autoreifen werden da warscheinlich das harmloseste sein....


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

Also deine Sicht ist ziemlich drastisch... Den Menschen bleibt dort nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber auf die paar elektronikteile die gifte enthalten auch nicht mehr drauf ankommen, will nicht wissen was die leute dort unten alles verbrennen. Autoreifen werden da warscheinlich das harmloseste sein....


 
Deine Aussagen sind sowas von ignorant und daneben. Du hast wohl überhaupt keine Ahnung wie es in diesen Länder zu und her geht.
Dir würde ein längerer Aufenthalt unter den dortigen Voraussetzungen gut tun!
Vielleicht mal weiter als bis vor die Nase überlegen, warum sie den Müll nicht auf moderne Art und Weise verbrennen können. mhh vielleicht fehlen die finanziellen Mittel?

Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf langen!!!


----------



## knarf0815 (31. Oktober 2011)

theoretisch dürfte aus deutschland gar kein elektroschrott nach afrika gelangen,es gibt da ein exportverbot
gruß


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt auch natürlich Elektrogeräte die Sie wieder reparieren.
Aus Zwei mach Eins.


----------



## zeldafan1 (31. Oktober 2011)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> theoretisch dürfte aus deutschland gar kein elektroschrott nach afrika gelangen,es gibt da ein exportverbot
> gruß


 
Wird damit umgangen dass die betreffenden Computerteile als "Gebraucht" gekennzeichnet eingeschifft werden, obwohl 90% davon kaputt sind und direkt auf den Schrottplatz wandern.


----------



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2011)

So schaut es nämlich aus. Die bekommen den Elektroschrott aus aller Welt, auch aus DEUTSCHLAND. 

*zeldafan1* hat es schon richtig erwähnt.


----------



## Jan565 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, das geht seit Jahren so, jetzt brauchen die sich auch nicht mehr Beschweren. Es Sterben täglich Tausende Menschen und über Müll wird sich unterhalten.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Oktober 2011)

Was hier nicht vergessen werden darf ist, dass unser gesamter Lebensstandart und -stil auf den
Schultern der 3. Welt ruht. 

Also tut nicht so als wärt ihr Heilsbringer (bin ich auch absolut nicht, wegen mir/uns allen sterben menschen)
und seht das ganze mal nüchtern.

Oder leistet mal wirklich was für die 3. Welt und redet nicht in einem Forum für PC Hardware darüber.
DAS finde ich ignorant, genau so wie jede dumme Spendenaktion. Denn Geld ist das,
was die Menschen dort am wenigsten brauchen.

Ist genau so als wenn ihr nem Obdachlosen nen fünfer gibt -> er wird es nur wieder versaufen
In der 3 Welt geht es an die Warlords etc. und es wird noch schlimmer.


----------



## OidaSchwede (31. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Junge... das ist die dritte Welt dort... Alle schmeißen ihr (Gift-) Müll dahin. Und von irgendwas müssen die da auch leben... Also bleibt den nichts anderes übrig



Also komm.... Du magst ja recht haben, dass das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass die auch Geld verdienen, aber so wie du das sagst...
Was würdest du sagen, wenn dein Land nur wegen Geld Problemen vergiftet wird?? Überleg mal: Da sind giftige Werte bei einer Schule gemessen worden? Ist dir das denn egal? 
Du hast Recht der Schrott muss irgendwo hin, aber nicht wohin wo Menschen und Natur deswegen leiden.
Sorry für das, aber aus meiner Sicht ist deine Antwort völlig inakzeptabel.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

OidaSchwede schrieb:


> Also komm.... Du magst ja recht haben, dass das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass die auch Geld verdienen, aber so wie du das sagst...
> Was würdest du sagen, wenn dein Land nur wegen Geld Problemen vergiftet wird?? Überleg mal: Da sind giftige Werte bei einer Schule gemessen worden? Ist dir das denn egal?
> Du hast Recht der Schrott muss irgendwo hin, aber nicht wohin wo Menschen und Natur deswegen leiden.
> Sorry für das, aber aus meiner Sicht ist deine Antwort völlig inakzeptabel.


 
Ich glaub du hast meinen Text nicht richtig gelesen.
Ich habe nciht geschrieben das es OK ist das alle ihren Müll dort hinwerfen, ich hab geschrieben das es alle einfach tun.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (31. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was hier nicht vergessen werden darf ist, dass unser gesamter Lebensstandart und -stil auf den
> Schultern der 3. Welt ruht.


Tja, das war schon immer so seit den Kolonisierungen und wird sich so schnell auch nciht mehr ändern lassen. Insbesondere wenn die Menschheit an sich nicht von dieser ewigen "immer mehr, immer mehr und nochmal mehr"-Leier wegkommen...



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Also tut nicht so als wärt ihr Heilsbringer (bin ich auch absolut nicht, wegen mir/uns allen sterben menschen)
> und seht das ganze mal nüchtern.
> 
> Oder leistet mal wirklich was für die 3. Welt und redet nicht in einem Forum für PC Hardware darüber.
> ...


Naja, also ganz so drastisch würde ich es nicht sehen, immerhin wird es hier mal zur Diskussion gestellt. Wie überall gibt es halt verschiedenen Meinungen. Und das es insbesondere in diesem Forum, wo doch eine Vielzahl noch deutlich minderjährig ist (kein Angriff auf Euch) mit Sicherheit andere, "wichtigere" Themen gibt, ist halt auch Fakt.
Das ein solches Thema in einem PCGHardware "extreme"-Forum etwas Nachgeschmack hat, ist aber auch wahr.
Nichts desto trotz, Daumen hoch, dass es wenigstens nicht totgeschwiege wird, denn das wäre weitaus ignoranter.



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ist genau so als wenn ihr nem Obdachlosen nen fünfer gibt -> er wird es nur wieder versaufen
> In der 3 Welt geht es an die Warlords etc. und es wird noch schlimmer.


Oder er steigt nach "Feierabend" in seinen 5er BMW, hab ich aber blöd geguckt


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann sollte halt die Regierung von Ghana ein Importverbot für den Schrott erlassen.


----------



## Andrej (31. Oktober 2011)

Damit der Westen gut lebt,muss er einen Anderen ausbeuten.
Wenn auf einer Seite + ist,dann ist auf der andreren Seite -.
Es war schon immer so und es wird sich nichts daran endern.


----------



## X Broster (31. Oktober 2011)

Oder so schnell wie möglich die Bewohner umsiedeln, so viele Millionen wird das ja nicht kosten.


Irwo muss der Gilftmüll den wir in Form von Elektronik kaufen ja hin, man sollte sehen, dass er nicht neben Siedlungen gelagert wird.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Oktober 2011)

Deshalb nutze ich meinen PC auch wirklich bis garnichts mehr geht und wechsel ihn nicht einfach nach drei Jahren aus nur weil ich in Spiel X nur noch 60 statt 100 FPS habe und was nicht mehr gebraucht wird landet in eine Verkaufsbörse (allerdings nicht ebay). So kann die nächste Person das noch ein paar Jahre benutzen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Oder so schnell wie möglich die Bewohner umsiedeln, so viele Millionen wird das ja nicht kosten.
> 
> 
> Irwo muss der Gilftmüll den wir in Form von Elektronik kaufen ja hin, man sollte sehen, dass er nicht neben Siedlungen gelagert wird.


 

Da Deutschland führend in Sachen Müllverbrennungsanlagen und Recycling ist .
Sollte es doch einfach hier geschehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie sich hier manche benehmen, kann man gar nicht behaupten, dass diese noch menschlich sind und ein gesunden Verstand haben. Das Verhalten einer Schabe wäre damit gleichzustellen. 
3.Welt-Länder heißt, das du mit 30 Cent 20 Menschen ernähren musst, das entsteht bei 8 Stunden Stahl sammeln von einem Gewicht von 2 KG. Das Abbrennen von Isolation oder Kunststoffen wobei hochextrem giftige Gase entstehen, machen diese Menschen nicht Freiwillig, denn die Kinder die das machen, müssen ihre Familie ernähren. monatlich landen dort 80 Containern Elektroschrott und das nur weil es um Profitgier und Geldgeilheit geht. Traurig was aus den Menschen geworden. Wer so was noch befürwortet oder gut redet sollt mal nachdenken, aber ich mag bezweifeln das dort noch ein gesunder Menschenverstand herrscht. Das was dort abgeht ist nicht im sinne der Regierung und es wandern Millionen bei diesen , angeblichen, Elektroverwertern in der Tasche. Den jedes Elektrogerät hat im Kaufpreis einen Entwertungszuschlag und dieser wird dann nicht zur gesetzlichen Verwertung genutzt sondern landet bei diesen , angeblichen, Elektroverwertern in der Tasche.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Da Deutschland führend in Sachen Müllverbrennungsanlagen und Recycling ist .
> Sollte es doch einfach hier geschehen.


 
Wäre sicher möglich, doch geht es wie immer einigen Leuten ums Geld - weshalb der Schrott lieber billig verschifft wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem sind nicht wirklich die Leute, die es machen, sondern die, die es ermöglichen. 
Auch wenn der Export von Schrott verboten ist, kann man ihn trotzdem als Reparaturware kennzeichnen und trotzdem verschiffen und hier liegt das erste Problem. 
Wenn da mehr kontrolliert würde, wäre die Sache bei weitem nicht so schlimm. 

Als nächstes müssten die Länder, in denen der Müll verbrannt wird, das selber verhindern, wenn möglich in Zusammenarbeit mit den Exportländern, damit die schwarzen Schafe gefunden werden. 

Es bringt aber auch nicht viel, wenn man sich grossartig beschwert und sich 5min später die nächste Graka bestellt.


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht wirklich die Leute, die es machen, sondern die, die es ermöglichen.
> Auch wenn der Export von Schrott verboten ist, kann man ihn trotzdem als Reparaturware kennzeichnen und trotzdem verschiffen und hier liegt das erste Problem.
> Wenn da mehr kontrolliert würde, wäre die Sache bei weitem nicht so schlimm.
> 
> ...


 
Ja das stimmt. Natürlich werde ich mir irgendwann wieder eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen - auch wenn ich diese Art von Entsorgung empörend finde. Die alte Hardware sammelt sowieso mein Vater im Keller von daher geht hier nichts nach Afrika .
Wenn ich Abfall entsorge bringe ich es direkt zu einer Verbrennungsanlage in der Schweiz, da weiss man dann auch wo der Müll landet - kann dabei auch zuschauen wenn man will!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

Na hoffentlich wohnst du auch in der Schweiz. 

Ich hab meine PS3 60GB meinem Bruder verkauft und mir die Slim geholt, weil die weniger Strom braucht. 
Er spielt im Gegensatz zu mir sehr selten, also sehe ich das als brauchbare Lösung.


----------



## Baer.nap (31. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das geht seit Jahren so, jetzt brauchen die sich auch nicht mehr Beschweren. Es Sterben täglich Tausende Menschen und über Müll wird sich unterhalten.


 
Wenn man mit 12 anfängt kinder zu kriegen und man durchschnittlich drölftausend bis zum 20ten lebensjahr hat....
ähm ja wenn da keiner sterben würden wir doch zuwenig elektroschrott für diese masse haben


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2011)

vor kurzem war lief ein Bericht im TV, da ging es um Produktion, aktuell wird auf Kostenersparnis Produziert und vor allem auf Innovation, also jedes Jahr eine neue Handy Generation usw.

Es gibt aber auch Projekte  in dehnen es um Nachhaltigkeit geht, also das die Produkte bei entsorgen in ihre Bestandteile auflösen oder abbaubar sind,aber da wird kaum investiert, wozu wir leben in einen Konsumgesellschaft.

 wie sagte letztens Volker Pispers, in Zukunft müssen wir uns alle 3 Monate ein neues Auto kaufen

Volker Pispers - Produktivität und Wachstum - YouTube


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> Wenn man mit 12 anfängt kinder zu kriegen und man durchschnittlich drölftausend bis zum 20ten lebensjahr hat....
> ähm ja wenn da keiner sterben würden wir doch zuwenig elektroschrott für diese masse haben




Meistens hat dieses Phänomen mehrere Ursachen.
1.Kein Geld für Verhütung.
2. Durch mehr Kinder kann mehr Geld in die Familienkasse erwirtschaftet werden.
3.Religion 
Und durch Kriege und Aids haben die meisten Kinder keine andere Chance als so zu Überleben.
Und übrigens dein Zynismus kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, hier gibts böse und gute User. 

Sorry, aber wirds hier noch lächerlicher ?


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es nach mir geht nicht. Hier wird ab sofort bitte sachlich diskutiert, ansonsten ist der Thread dicht und paar User haben Zwangspause.

*B2T*


----------



## Parzival (31. Oktober 2011)

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja die Komplexität eines jeden neuen Produktes. Will man es ordnungsgemäß recyceln muss man es recyclinggemäß entwickeln. Das tollste Handy nützt in dieser Hinsicht nichts, wenn es nicht energieeffizient in seine Einzelteile aufgespalten werden kann. Daher ist der Urheber für diese Misere ja nicht bei den Industrieländern oder deren Regierung sondern bei den Produzenten zu suchen. Viele Hersteller haben brauchbare Recyclingsysteme. Trotzdem fällt viel zu viel unter den Tisch. 
Greenpeace hat dazu schon seid Jahren ein ganz nettes Ranking. 
Guide to Greener Electronics | Greenpeace International
Jetzt ist es uns als Konsumenten überlassen wo wir unser nächstes Handy kaufen. Und noch wichtiger wie wir es nach dem Gebrauch entsorgen. Das Zeug zum nächsten Werthof bringen ist nicht das Ware, da das Gerät gerade dort "verloren" geht. Nach Deutschem Recht ist jeder Hersteller und Vertreiber verpflichtet seine Produkte nach der Nutzung wieder zurückzunehmen und einer umweltgerechten und ökonomischen Verwertung zuzuführen. 
Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Afrika ist der ökonomischste Weg! Eben weil die Elektronikgeräte in den seltensten Fällen brauchbar recycelt werden können. Und kein Hersteller ist gezwungen zu recyceln wenn es unökonomisch ist. Natürlich: Deutschland ist der Fortschrittlichste Recycler. Nur sollte man sich mal die Recyclingquoten anschauen. Genauso wie diese Quoten berechnet werden und was bisher überhaupt recycelt wird. 

Und so schlimm das auch sein mag. Ich wöllte den Elektronikschrott ungern in Deutschland sehen. Dann sähe die Situation bei uns genau so aus, weil wir mit dem Mist auch nix anfangen könnten. Daher ist das einzige was wir machen können: Gedanken zusammennehmen, sowohl beim Kauf als auch bei der Entsorgung!


----------



## MG42 (1. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich siehs kommen,dass einer/eine unserer tollen politiker auf die idee kommt, den ganzen müll nach deutschland zu fliegen....
> Aber na gut, was soll man dazu sagen. Natürlich muss das zeug irgendwo hin, und wenn die leute dort die sachen einfach so von hand verbrennen, muss ich sagen habe ich kein allzugroßes mitleid. Über länder wie detuschland und co, die atommüll lagern müssen, macht auch keiner ein geschiss ...


 
Du kapierst (wie manch andere) nicht worum es geht... (Westliche oder auch unsere Politiker würden nie das in die Hand nehmen was sie in den Mund nehmen )
Im Klartext: Manche Menschen denken es gäbe unbegrenztes Wachstum (das sind die, die glauben die Erde sei eine Scheibe  oder auch nicht, aber jedenfalls sind das grobgesagt Kapitalisten (oder Wasweißdennichisten) und den Rest interessiert das einen Sch...), es wird auf die schnellstmögliche Weise eine ganze Menge (deren Sinn und Zweck unbestreitbar... ist)produziert weil einige Wenige (wurden schon davor in Klammer genannt) so schnellstens reich werden (Gier), dabei wird eine Mängelware produziert, die man als Verbraucher so schnell wie möglich wieder gegen etwas besseres "eintauschen" möchte (auch wenn man nichts neues braucht, es ist ein menschlicher Zwang, man könnte es aber auch Krankheit nennen, obwohl man weiß, daß es unnötig ist, wird ein Bedürfnis suggeriert, das jeglichen gesunden Menschenverstand beiseite schiebt, ein schlechtes Gewissen erzeugt, dieses wiederum lässt die meisten sich aufgeben, und die "Sich-selbst-Zerstörungs-Orgie" beginnt, schlechtes Gewissen wird über den Erwerb neuer unnützer BEDÜRFNIS-BEFRIEDIGUNGS-ARTIKEL kurzzeitig durch "Freude am Haben" verdrängt, so entsteht ein Teufelskreis, Konsum sollte die WHO (für alle World Health Organisation oder auf DEUTSCH WELT GESUNDHEITS ORGANISATION) als Krankheit anerkannt werden, aber etwas an dem zu 99% jeder leidet, kann doch unmöglich eine sein ).
Die unnütz gewordenen Güter werden dann auf Containerschiffen nach Afrika oder auch DRITTE WELT Länder verschifft, wobei man da auch noch ganz schön verdienen kann, weil usw usf wiederum andere ihr Geld durch mit diesem Zyklus einhergenenden Abhängigkeiten verdienen usw...

Dabei ist doch alles sooooooooo einfach, wenn wenigstens 1Promill/Promill der Weltbevölkerung endlich mal RICHTIG zu DENKEN anfängt und ein wenig  Charakter zeigten, denn die wichtigsten Entscheidungen werden doch nicht etwa vom Volk (der Menschheit) getroffen, und wenn, dann gehts um irgenwelche unzähligen, grund-verschiedenen, artenreichen vor allem überflüssigen Massenhypes, von denen die Besessen (oder Zombies) wegen ihrer Vielfalt und Gegensätzlichkeit ihre Einheit und so ihre Entscheidungsfähigkeit oder Mündigkeit verlieren.

Die Aufklärung bestand nur auf dem Papier, weil eben viele Menschen glauben dass sie in ihrem Gebiet das RICHTIGE tun, nichts wissen wollen, manche wissen wirklich nichts, aber wiederum andere wissen es genau dass die Welt und die (selbst geschaffenen) Probleme fast unendlich groß sind (und dass sie strenggesehen selbst nur ein Furz im Weltraum sind ), aber man vergisst, dass man theoretisch jedes Probleme lösen kann wenn man es auch wirklich und aufrichtig angeht und in ihrer Ganzheit sieht zB Umweltschutz, Recycling in Einklang mit den derzeitigen Katastrophen sieht und nicht dem den Auftrag gibt, der die größten Wahlkampfspendengelder aufgebracht hat.

Wenn micht jetzt einige Zerfleischen wollen weil ich gerade größten Unsinn gepostet oder einiges vergessen habe, bitte Bedenken, das hier ist keine Doktorarbeit, nur schnelles Schreiben um die Gedanken in meinem Kopf zu Papier (zur elektronischen Unvergänglichkeit) zu bringen, und mir vergeht jetzt die Lust, weil das Thema einfach so deprimierend ist.



> Denn wenn jeder Fluss vergiftet, jeder Fisch ausgerottet, wird der weiße Menn erkennen, dass man Geld nicht Essen kann


 oder so im Wortlaut .


----------



## Shi (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das zeigt mal wieder, dass der Kapitalismus eines der widerlichsten Dinge ist die die Menschheit je erschaffen hat


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

Nein, eben nicht. Es ist schon in Ordnung, wenn man für mehr Leistung auch mehr Geld bekommt, aber hier ist halt die Gleichgültigkeit ein Problem.


----------



## MG42 (1. November 2011)

Gleichgültigkeit, die wiederum darauf basiert, dass man seine Gier nicht befriedigen oder nur sein Gewissen nicht belasten will, wenn man sich dem stellt.
Jedenfalls fängt das in Kleinen bei sich selbst an, und hört in der Verantwortung über unvorstellbare Werte auf. Dass man seine Probleme beiseite schiebt und andere schafft, irgendwann ist das entsprechende Leben eine "Messywohnung"... Irgendwann sind die Probleme unleugbar da, irgendwann ist das Zimmer voll. 120 Jahre, und hoffentlich krepieren alle schnell und schmerzlos im apokalyptischen Overkill (ich glaube 98mal die Fähigkeit die bewohnbare Erdoberfläche zerbomben sollte reichen) und siechen nicht im atomaren Winter vor uns hin, verschuldet der eingesparten Verteidigungsausgaben.

Edit: Ich glaube wenn irgendein Mod hier vorbeischaut siehts für mich düster aus...  ... Lasst bitte Gnade walten. Ist halt ein sehr emotionales Thema.

Das desaströse Müllrecycling ist doch das Sinnbild der modernen Gesellschaft, Gülle zersetzt sich, und damit kann man Pflanzen düngen (so geht eben der biologische Kreislauf), aber mit Plastik geht das nicht (massenmarkttauglich) Es gibt ja schon die Lösung, vom Institut (MIT,?) haben Wissenschaftler plastikzersetzende Bakterien ge(n)züchtet, die die unzerstörbaren molekularen Strukturen zerstören und verwesbar machen. Auch das ist interessant und es gibt auch schon viele andere Möglichkeiten, aber der konventionelle Weg ist ja viel lukrativer...


----------



## Keygen (1. November 2011)

wirft alte aber wertvolle hardware nicht weg! gibt sie mir^^

oder wirft auf die hardware weichspüler, dann wird draus software


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaja. Kommunismus und Sozialismus sind schon klasse. 
Ich denke immer wieder gerne zurück, an die schönen Tage im sonnigen Bitterfeld. 

Tschernobyl nicht zu vergessen. Das ist so klinisch rein, da gibt es nichtmal Menschen.


----------



## Shi (1. November 2011)

Stimmt, Tschernobyl als Symbol des Kommunismus zu nehmen passt schon lol


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Stimmt, Tschernobyl als Symbol des Kommunismus zu nehmen passt schon lol



Was ist mit Japan und Frankreich.  Das ist denn wohl das Symbol der Kapitalisten .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> Stimmt, Tschernobyl als Symbol des Kommunismus zu nehmen passt schon lol


 
Ähm. Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das Unglück von Tschernobyl auf 1986 datiert ist? 
Zu dieser Zeit hat also noch der Kommunismus im Ostblock geherrscht. 

Und bevor du jetzt mit der alten Leier vonwegen "Stalinismus hat mit Kommunismus nichts zu tun" anfängst: Inwiefern hat dann die Gier und der Wahn eines Einzelnen (nennen wir es einfach mal "Jobismus") oder von wenigen etwas mit Kapitalismus zu tun? 

Oder ganz einfach: Wenn man Stalin und seine Nachfolger nicht als Beispiel für den Kommunismus gebrauchen können soll, sollte man doch bitte auch nicht Steve Jobs/Apple und die anderen umweltschutzfremden, menschenverachtenden ($103US Monatslohn, Mitarbeiter in den Suizid treiben und solche "Späße") als Beispiel für den gesamten Kapitalismus verwenden.

Was den Umweltschutz angeht, so wäre es im Kommunismus/Sozialismus/Corporatismus/Faschismus/... wohl auch nicht anders. Selbst bei einer global grünen Regierung sehe es wohl nicht viel anders aus (die Solarzellen würden dann wohl kaum für fairere Löhne in Europa und Amerika produziert. Wer das glaubt, ist weltfremd). Der Mensch zerstört die Umwelt, nicht seine Ideologie.


----------



## MG42 (1. November 2011)

Amen.


----------



## Shi (1. November 2011)

ja, der Kommunismus war damals noch vorherrschend in der SU. Aber Tschernobyl hat insofern nichts mit dem Kommunismus zu tun, als dass das Unglück durch menschliches Versagen hervorgerufen wurde und rein gar nichts mit dem System zu tun hatte rofl
Ich hab außerdem noch gar nix von Stalin gesagt, das sollte ich auch lassen wenn ich keine Punkte will


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Shi schrieb:


> ja, der Kommunismus war damals noch vorherrschend in der SU. Aber Tschernobyl hat insofern nichts mit dem Kommunismus zu tun, als dass das Unglück durch menschliches Versagen hervorgerufen wurde und rein gar nichts mit dem System zu tun hatte rofl
> Ich hab außerdem noch gar nix von Stalin gesagt, das sollte ich auch lassen wenn ich keine Punkte will


 
Das menschliche Versagen kam aber auch in Tschernobyl nicht von irgendwoher. Bei gut bezahlten Fachkräften wäre es vielleicht verhinderbar gewesen. 

Abgesehen davon, zeigt es doch, dass auch die "Gutmenschen" im Kommunismus auf "umweltschädliche Energievorkommen" setzen. 

Darum ging es mir vorallem. 
Die Ideologie spielt im Grunde eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn sich etwas findet, womit sich ohne großen Aufwand etwas erwirtschaften lässt, dann ist der Großteil der Menschheit sofort zur Stelle, unabhängig von der Ideologie des Einzelnen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

Hier habe ich noch einige Fakten zu der News.
 Jeden Monat kommen 500 riesige Hochseecontainer aus Europa, den USA und Kanada in Ghana an.  
 An Bord befinden sich angeblich funktionstüchtige gebrauchte Elektrogeräte – diese dürfen laut internationalen Vereinbarungen exportiert werden. Doch tatsächlich handelt es sich um gefährlichen Elektroschrott, der zum größten Teil einfach auf Müllkippen landet. Im Erzeugerland hätte er umweltgerecht und damit auch teuer entsorgt werden müssen.  
 Mit der illegalen Ware machen kriminelle Exporteure ein lukratives Geschäft.  
 Mitten in den Schrottbergen findet man Aufkleber mit Inventarnummern bekannter deutscher Firmen. ( BASF, Bayer, die Dynamit Nobel AG und Hoechst um nur einige zu nennen )
 Quelle: RTL


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach: Wenn man Stalin und seine Nachfolger nicht als Beispiel für den Kommunismus gebrauchen können soll, sollte man doch bitte auch nicht Steve Jobs/Apple und die anderen umweltschutzfremden, menschenverachtenden ($103US Monatslohn, Mitarbeiter in den Suizid treiben und solche "Späße") als Beispiel für den gesamten Kapitalismus verwenden.


Ach ja, Apple lassen ja als einziger bei Foxconn produzieren. 
Nur halt neben einem Haufen anderer Firmen, aber das ist ja egal, denn manche schreiben lieber irgendeinen Blödsinn, bevor sie sich auch nur ein bisschen informieren. 

Wenn irgendjemandem gute Arbeitsbedingungen und Umweltschutz so wichtig sind, dürfte derjenige überhaupt nichts aus China kaufen. 

Ach ja, Alu und Glas kann man recyceln.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach ja, Apple lassen ja als einziger bei Foxconn produzieren.
> Nur halt neben einem Haufen anderer Firmen, aber das ist ja egal, denn manche schreiben lieber irgendeinen Blödsinn, bevor sie sich auch nur ein bisschen informieren.
> 
> Wenn irgendjemandem gute Arbeitsbedingungen und Umweltschutz so wichtig sind, dürfte derjenige überhaupt nichts aus China kaufen.
> ...


 
"und die anderen umweltschutzfremden, menschenverachtenden Konzerne" 
Wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ein bisschen weniger Apple Fanboygehabe würde dir übrigens auch einmal gut tun. 

Steve Jobs hat damals Mist gebaut (statt irgendwelche seltsamen Reden zu halten, hätte er entweder mehr Einsicht fordern können, oder eben den Lieferanten wechseln sollen. Wäre bestimmt der PR Apples deutlich eher zugute gekommen, als eine realitätsfremde Rede), das ist nunmal Fakt.  

Was den vorletzten Punkt angeht, gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Selbiges gilt auch für diejenigen, denen Qualität wichtig ist. Defakto sind diese ganzen Made in China Produkte einfach völlig überteuert, bedenkt man die mangelnde Qualität und die schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen (die erst zu besagtem Qualitätsmangel geführt haben). 

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn der Westen in der Zukunft mehr auf eigene Fertigungen oder Fertigungen aus anderen 1. Welt Ländern (beispielsweise Israel) setzen würde. Das wird wohl aber nicht so schnell passieren, solange der Großteil der Menschheit auch weiterhin die Schrottprodukte kauft, die zu Preisen von oft weniger als $100US hergestellt und für das fünft bis zehnfache verkauft werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. November 2011)

Für die Erde sind wir Parasiten, man sollte sich schämen so wie das momentan zu und her geht..


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

@AMDFan2005
Dann hättest du halt Apple nicht extra erwähnen müssen, denn mich nervt nur, wenn ständig eine Firma mit Foxconn erwähnt wird. Nintendo lässt dort auch fertigen. Ist die Wii jetzt böse? 

Du kannst auch nicht die Produktionskosten alleine sehen, denn in einem Produkt steckt schon etwas mehr Kohle, die auch wieder irgendwo rein kommen muss. Natürlich streichen alle Firmen einen schönen Gewinn ein, aber das ist nicht deren Schuld, sondern die der Kunden.

PS: Ich bin kein Fanboy, ich stelle nur Flames richtig.


----------



## X Broster (1. November 2011)

@Dynamitarde
Ja und, soll deshalb vor deiner Haustür ein umweltgerechter Müllplatz entstehen? So einen Müll kann man nicht Umweltgerecht entsorgen, aber Leute schön mit dem Begriff verblenden. Ihn erst gar nicht herstellen bzw. für dich ihn nicht für teuer Geld zu kaufen, das wäre Umweltgerecht. Ich denke das willst du auch nicht.

Den Afrikanern den Bezug an günstiger Elektronik damit zu versperren ist obenrein ganz und gar nicht sozial, bin froh, dass sie für wenig Geld unsere alte Elektronik erwerben können.  


Einfach die Bewohner umsiedeln und die Schrottplätze entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

Es geht aber nicht um funktionsfähigen Elektroschrott, das wäre ja kein Problem, da er ja noch verwendet werden kann.


----------

